# Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?



## Gerry1984 (16. Januar 2019)

*Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Bin jetzt dabei meine WaKü neu zu befüllen und Frage mich, mit was am besten 

System besteht aus:

Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear (Plexiglas)
Phobya DC12-260
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator (Kupfer)
Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 Extreme (Messing/Kupfer)
Tygon Norprene Schlauch 13/10 schwarz
Fittinge die günstigen von aquatuning aus Messing, schwarz vernickelt
Phobya Temperatursensor (Messing)

Später noch Erweitung um:

Alphacool NexXxos GPX für meine Vega (empfehlenswert?)
zweiten 280mm Radiator
Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow (Taugt der was?)

Hatte ich jetzt ein habes Jahr grundsätzlich problemlos im Einsatz, war befüllt mit einer Mischung aus destilliertem Wasser und Innovatek Protect. Habe die Komponenten und das ganze System vor Inbetriebnahme gründlich gespült, trotzdem wurde das Kühlwasser nah einigen Monaten milchig trüb. Woran kann das liegen? Hab jetzt mal alles auseinander gebaut zwecks Einbau von Tempsensoren und nochmal mit Wasser durchgespült und nirgends sind Ablagerungen zu sehen. Aber ich frage mich woher die Trübung kommt? Meine Komponenten sollte diese ja nicht verursachen, habe ich also das Innovatek Protect als Verdächtigen im Auge. Ist die Trübung vielleicht eh unbedenklich? Braucht man bei einem System aus Kupfer/Messing und dem Norprene Schlauch überhaupt Korrosionschutz? Wenn das Innovatek nichts taugt, was dann?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Das Innovatek Zeug flockt mit der Zeit aus.

Bei deiner Konfiguration (kein Alu/Schlauch ohne Weichmacher) würde auch reines destilliertes Wasser ausreichen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Also ist es doch das Zeug, dann lass ich das mal weg. Aber sicher dass es auch ohne Korrossionschutz geht? Alu hab ich ja keins drin welches sich als unedleres Metall schnell auflöst, aber Kupfer korrodiert doch auch, Stichwort Grünspan?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich benutze bewusst schon lange keine Zaubermittel von Wakü-Herstellern mehr... daher bin ich mir sicher Ja! 

Auch konnte ich bis Dato noch nie Grünspan (wie auf Kupferdächern) feststellen. 

Falls du doch ein flaues Gefühl hast, nutze Aquacomputer Double Protect, denn einige Forenuser hier sind davon überzeugt, das man das Zeug braucht und haben damit die besten Ergebnisse von den unterschiedlichen Zaubermitteln erreicht laut Aussagen der Nutzer.


----------



## NatokWa (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Also ICH benutze seit Jahren ohne Probleme dieses Zeug hier : Phobya ZuperZero Xtreme Concentrate 500ml  | eBay

Bis auf das "Problem" das es Schläuche mit der Zeit etwas grün einfärbt (auch Teflon) habe ich null Probleme damit . Kein Ausflocken , keine Verfärbungen , keine Rückstände .... kurz kein GARnix negatives . 
Die Grüne Farbe ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig , aber es gibt auch noch andere Liquids die weniger gute Eigenschaften haben von Phobya und dafür andere "Färbungen" bis hin zu clrear . Da ich allerdings Chemie gelernt habe kann ich von Clear-Zeugs nur abraten , die Chemikalien welche den Schuitz aufbauen SIND Farbig , die Clear-Brühen bringen die Chemiker mit denen ich es auf der ARbeit zu tun habe nur dazu in Lachanfällen auszubrechen nach dem Moto "Das soll WAS bewirken??" während sie die verlinkte sogar für mich mal getestet haben (und absolut extremen Bedingungen im Labor) . Deren Ergebnis : Mit JEDEM Metall und jeder Kombination absolut nutzbar und wirksam , solange die grüne Farbe einen net stört *g*

Natürlich gibt es hier im Forum noch ganz andere Meinungen und ich schreibe nicht nochmal warum Dest-Wasser alleine in den meisten Fällen KEINE gute Idee ist , aber selbst das KANN gut gehen , eine Garantie gibt es dann aber absolut nicht DAS es gut geht . THC ist eine der Ausnahmen woi es gut geht (Hoffe mal es stört dich net das ich deinen Nick abkürze *g*)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Natürlich stört mich das nicht... alles gut.

Wie du schon sagst es gibt genau zwei Gruppen... die Nutzer dieser Mittel und die Nichtnutzer.

PS: Mein "Kann" gut gehen dauert jetzt schon ziemlich lange... so das ich sagen kann das es gut geht. 

Wie lang war denn deine Versuchsreihe ohne Zaubermittel?


----------



## chris-gz (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Mal ehrlich... Was passiert schlimmstenfalls. Ich hau in meine Custom definitiv irgend was Farblich schickes rein, da gibts gar keine Frage. Nach nem Jahr schau ich mal beim Flüssigkeitsaustauch ob sich was abgelegt hat und wenn ja... raus damit und weiter. Lediglich um die Pumpe mache ich mir da bisschen Gedanken. Der Rest ist ja einfach zu reinigen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Bei einigen Mischungen dauert es nicht mal einen Monat und der CPU-Kühler mit Düsenplatte ist dicht und lässt kein Wasser mehr durch. 

Schlimm? Ja in dem Moment schon, denn man will ja arbeiten/spielen. 

Die Arbeiten an einer zugesifften Wakü kann man sich sparen, wenn man das richtige Kühlmedium in seine Wakü kippt und eine einfache Druckluftdosenreinigung in 10 Minuten reicht halt nicht wie bei einer Lukü.

Der Pumpe ist das bunte Kühlmedium relativ egal.


----------



## chris-gz (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Mir ging es eher um Ablagerungen dann, ob die sich an der Pumpe auch festsetzen können. Ich hab jetzt so viele Videos geschaut und Berichte gelesen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen es zu wagen mit Bunt und Zusätzen, wenn es sein muss. Welches... mal schauen. Werde wohl auch erst mal das Double Protect in Blau austesten.


----------



## Gerry1984 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Also ich werds jetzt mal nur mit dest. Wasser befüllen, jetzt ärger ich mich im Nachhinein nur über die 11€ für den halben Liter Innovatek Protect 

Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem, alle Stecker vom Netzteil abgesteckt, nur den 24 Pin Mainboardstecker mit einem Überbrückungsstecker gebrückt und die Pumpe an einen 4 Pin Molex mit 12v. Ich schalte das NT aber nichts tut sich? 

Als ich im Sommer die WaKü zum ersten mal befüllt habe hatte ich ein altes Corsair NT von 2011 dazu benutzt, da hat das mit dem brücken funktioniert. Warum tut es das gute Straight Power 11 550W nicht? 

Kann ich bedenkenlos MB und CPU Stecker anstecken und dann einschalten und entlüften? GPU, und Laufwerke lass ich noch abgesteckt. Wahrscheinlich muss ich eh nur einmal einschalten, der AGB ist recht groß für den kleinen Loop und ich kann auch wärend des pumpen nachfüllen. Oder doch besser ein anderes NT besorgen und das MB stromlos lassen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Die Power der Pumpe reicht nicht um das NT zu belasten. Steck noch ein Laufwerk (HDD, DVD) dazu das sollte reichen. 


@ chris-gz

Erfahrungen macht man nur persönlich, daher kann man dir nur noch immer zweifingerbreit Wasser im AGB wünschen. 

PS: Ablagerungen in der Pumpe hatte ich noch nie, aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Gerry1984 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Hab DVD und HDD dazugesteckt aber es tut immer noch nichts 

EDIT: Ok hat sich erledigt, hat nun doch funktioniert


----------



## chris-gz (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @ chris-gz
> 
> Erfahrungen macht man nur persönlich, daher kann man dir nur noch immer zweifingerbreit Wasser im AGB wünschen.
> 
> PS: Ablagerungen in der Pumpe hatte ich noch nie, aber das nur nebenbei.



Danke ^^. Ich versteh vollkommen deinen Standpunkt und wollte dir auch nicht widersprechen. Du hast deine Erfahrungen gemacht und die passen für dich. Das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## NatokWa (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Um nochmal meinen Senf dazu zu geben : Finger weg von UV.Farben in verbindung mit anderen Wasserzusätzen da diese SEHR gerne ausflocken und wie THC schon sagte , dann alles zusetzen . Hatte so einen Fall im "Bekanntenkreis" ... mein Ex-Chef .... der at sich 3 Tage lang gewundert warum seine 1080 ständig auf 400Mhz und weniger gedrosselt hat und heiß lief TROTZ WaKü *g*
Auch von Pastellfarben die Finger weg , die sind NUR für Showcase-Zwecke und sind von anfang an eine Feststoffsuspension die sich fröhlich überall absetzt sobald sie mal stillsteht . Nach ner Woche ist die brühe nicht mehr milchig weil sich alles irgendwo und überall abgesetzt hat . 

Kann rein aus Chemischer Sicht "nur" zu Grünen Lösungen raten da der wirksamste Bestandtteil der ganzen Lösungen laut meinen Chemiker-Kolegen eine Grüne eigenfarbe besitzt die sich nicht überdecken läst . Aber wie THC ja beweist geht es auch ohne alles mit nur Dest-Wasser , aber selbst da hab ich schon ein Sys gesehen das nach 3 Monaten VÖLLIG Korodiert war . Ob der Vogel jetzt wirklich Dest-Wasser benutzt hat kann ICH natürlich nicht sagen , ich hb nur den angerichteten Schaden gesehen .... sämtliche Kühlerstrukturen wahren nur noch Restseitz vorhanden und sämtliches Kupfer war Grün bis Schwarz eingefärbt + alle anderen Metalle hatten nen hübschen Blaugrünen Überzug (Radi und alle Verschraubungen) . Seit ich das gesehen habe weiß ich für MICH das ich reines Dest-Wasser nicht empfehlen kann und selbst niemals einsetze , auch wenn die Pfeife unter Umständen einfach Leitungswasser reingekippt hat und BEHAUPTET es währe Dest.-Wasser gewesen ..... Er hatte den Schaden und ich durfte das Zeug austauschen und ihn beraten *g*


----------



## chris-gz (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich will aber Blau ^^. Da muss das  Double Protect Blue einfach performen. UV brauch ich da nicht. Kaltes Blauklares Wasser .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Aber wie THC ja beweist geht es auch ohne alles mit nur Dest-Wasser...



Ich bin nicht der Einzige in diesem Forum bei dem es funktioniert. 

Meine alte Wakü (bestehend aus MIPS-, EK- und Watercool-Teilen) die seit 2011 nur mit Dest. Wasser betrieben wird, läuft immer noch sehr gut ohne Zaubermittel bei einem Kumpel von mir. 




> Ob der Vogel jetzt wirklich Dest-Wasser benutzt hat kann ICH natürlich nicht sagen , ich hb nur den angerichteten Schaden gesehen ....



Das er dir nicht die Wahrheit sagen würde, weil es peinlich ist kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?  

PS: Also ist deine Erfahrung in Sachen reines Dest. Wasser bis auf die Nummer mit deinen Kumpel gleich Null. Schon mal keine gute Grundlage sich wirklich dagegen zu sperren, aber immerhin bist du einer der Wenigen die sagen das es gut gehen kann. Ich hatte hier schon Diskurse im Forum, die mir mit Algen/Bakterien/Schimmel und sogar Planarien (Spulwürmer) gekommen sind, um ihren Einsatz von Zaubermitteln zu begründen. 

Ich habe halt Erfahrungen mit Innovatec Protect, G48 plus Dest. Wasser und nur Dest. Wasser mit meiner ersten Wakü genießen können und da ich mit den letzten beiden Möglichkeiten gute Erfahrungen hatte/habe, sehe ich nicht ein Geld in unnötige Zusätze zu stecken. Egal was die Hersteller dieser Mittel für Schreckensszenarien und angebliche Vorteile für längeres Leben einer Pumpe durch Schmierung der Lager beschreiben. 

Mal abgesehen davon das einige Hersteller von den Pumpen, diese sogar für Leitungswasser freigeben... Eheim im Besonderen, auch sehr bekannt in Aquarianerkreisen.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

@NatokWa
  Ich bin jetzt kein Chemieexperte aber, ein bisschen ist von früher noch hängen geblieben.
  Wenn man sich Kupfer einmal rein Chemisch anschaut, ist es ein „Halbedelmetall“ und recht robust.
  Damit man zu der Patina, Grünspan oder auch Edelrost kommt braucht es Sauerstoff.
  Theoretisch könnte sich dieser, aus dem Wasser - quasi rauslösen und eben die chemische Reaktion des Grünspans auslösen.Nur muss dazu das Wasser in der Leitung einmal länger stehen 
  Wenn man ein sauberes destilliertes Wasser verwendet, sehe ich da keine Probleme!
  Auch Materialien wie Messing vertragen sich mit Kupfer.

 Ich habe das noch nie getestet, was genau passiert wenn man eine Wakue mit normalen Leitungswasser befüllt.Da Leitungswasser nicht genormt ist, kann es hier zu einer starken diskrepants
   zwischen den Härtegraden kommen.Weiters kann hier auch der Mineralgehalt stark schwanken und „Sauber“ muss es auch nicht sein. Hier fällt mir noch die Kontaktkorrosion ein, diese kann auch bei Kupfer auftreten. Deswegen vermute ich hier stark, dass in deinem Fall die Betreffende Person zu Leitungswasser gegriffen hat.

 Noch zu den Zusätzen, Glykol oder G48 in seinen unterschiedlichen Abwandlungen ist ein bewährter Korrosionsschutz (in meinem Auto bewirkt es wahre Wunder )  
  Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass sein Wakue eben einen Korrosionsschutz braucht, dann kann man hier getrost zu diesem bewährtem Mittel greifen(Manche Pumpen proftieren davon). Sicher sollte man hier auf das Mischungsverhältnis  achten und dies gegebenen Falls strecken, wenn Acryl im Kreislauf ist.

 Wenn man Materialien wie Aluminium und Kupfer in einem Kreislauf verwendet, dann muss man auf eine Art Glykolhältigen Korrosionsschutz setzten. Ich bin hier nicht total up to Date, aber auch ein Korrosionsschutz kann nach längerer Zeit seine Wirkung verlieren bzw lässt er langsam aber eben Korrosion zu (Es wird auf den Typus ankommen) Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, dann ersetzt man diesen in periodischen Abständen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich kann DP Ultra empfehlen. Ich denke, bei den anschaffungskosten einer WaKü sollte man nicht an der flüssigkeit sparen, zumindest nicht, wenn es um wenige € geht. Mag sein, dass manche nur mit desti jahrelang gute erfahrungen gemacht haben. Fürs gute gefühl nehm ich aber noch einen zusatz. Außerdem vermute ich, dass DP bessere schmiereigenschaften als destilliertes wasser hat, was zumindest der pumpe nicht schadet - Barrow QDC's - mit desti etwas zickig, mit DP sehr geschmeidig.

LG


----------



## D0pefish (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Problem bei oder besser gesagt in Wasserkühlkeisen ist nicht die klassische Korrosion in Form von Oxidation. Vielmehr wandern dem unedelsten Metall im Kühlkreis an oxidierten Stellen Ionen davon (es fließt Strom) in Richtung edelstem Metall, also zum Beispiel von Alu zu Kupfer (oder unedlerem Kupfer zu edlerem...). Wie in tausend anderen Threads wurde doch schon gesagt, bei Unsicherheit nimm sparsam das Zeug für's Auto oder vertraue darauf, dass das reine Wasser nach drei Wochen ohne Umwelzung durch Babyjahr, Sommerurlaub, Klinikaufenthalt oder was weiß ich, was das Leben so zu bieten hat, nicht umkippt (anfängt einen Lebensraum darzustellen). Also wenn du schon fragen musst und die Antwort nicht im Netz gefunden hast: ca 100ml G12+ und man hat nach 10 Jahren eine schöne rote, total männlich wirkende, durchsichtige Patina im Schlauch, auf die die Weiber voll abfahren. Die Frage warum man (idR) keine Mittel aus dem Zubehör verwenden sollte, ist unter meiner Wahrnehmungsschwelle.  Dann lieber 100% Bügeleisenwasser!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



D0pefish schrieb:


> dass das reine Wasser nach drei Wochen ohne Umwelzung durch Babyjahr, Sommerurlaub, Klinikaufenthalt oder was weiß ich, was das Leben so zu bieten hat, nicht umkippt (anfängt einen Lebensraum darzustellen).



Fängst du schon wieder an dieses Szenario zu bilden, welches noch nie bestätigt wurde. 

Bisher hat sich bei mir noch kein Gubby bedankt, das ich drei Wochen meine Wakü nicht angemacht habe.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion dest. Wasser+G48 (ca 10:1) und habe damit seit 10 Jahren keine Probleme.
Mein Bruder nutzt es auch so seit mind. 8 Jahren.
Klar kann man sagen, das Wasser fällt bei den Kosten für eine WaKü nicht mehr ins Gewicht, aber über die Jahre gesehen summiert sich das auch.
Es bleibt ja nicht bei einer Flasche, wenn man mal umbaut, die WaKü reinigt oder einfach nur den Wasserverlust über die Jahre ausgleicht, braucht man auch immer wieder was.
Zudem sehe ich nicht ein für ein fertiges Gemisch, das im Grunde nix anderes ist als G48,8-10€/l zu bezahlen, wenn ich es auch für weniger als 2€/l haben kann.


----------



## strohbinsky (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion dest. Wasser+G48 (ca 10:1) und habe damit seit 10 Jahren keine Probleme.



Hab jetzt bei meiner Wakü alle Teile zusammen und werde sie in den nächsten Wochen aufbauen. Werde dann auch auf destilliertes Wasser+G48 setzen, das hätte mir Lios auch schonmal geschrieben.
Wie oft wechselst du dein Wasser so in der Regel? 

Spült man beim Erstbefüllen erstmal das System durch?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Beim ersten Mal alles durchzuspülen ist keine so schlechte Idee, denn es können fertigungsbedingt Lötrückstände vorhanden sein.

Zum Wechseln... ich hatte zum Anfang (1 Jahr) mit immer ein Vierteljahrrhythmus wo ich wirklich komplett gewechselt habe. Mal von dem regelmäßigen Auffüllen der Innovatek Plörre mit Dest. Wasser wegen der Diffusion abgesehen.

Dieser Abstand wurde bei der Verwendung mit G48 und Dest. Wasser (1:20) auf ein halbes Jahr erhöht, weil ich selbst wissen wollte wie weit man gehen kann.

Da ich keine Probleme hatte wurde die Verwendung von G48 eingestellt und nur noch Dest. Wasser verwendet. Diese Abstände wurden immer weiter erhöht und was soll ich sagen selbst zwei Jahre ohne Komplettwechsel sind machbar. 

PS: Die Komplettwechsel wurden immer mit einer gleichzeitigen Reinigung der Einzelkomponenten verbunden.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Ich will aber Blau ^^. Da muss das  Double Protect Blue einfach performen. UV brauch ich da nicht. Kaltes Blauklares Wasser .



Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach blaue Schläuche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich habe am Anfang 1x im Jahr alles zerlegt, gereinigt und mit neuem Wasser befüllt.
Das letztemal ist jetzt mittlerweile aber auch schon bald 3 Jahre her.
Werde wahrscheinlich demnächst die GraKa wechseln und das System in ein neues Gehäuse um umziehen und da dann zwangsläufig neu befüllen.


----------



## chris-gz (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Weil ich Hardtubes verwenden möchte und das Wasser trotzdem durchsichtig bleiben soll. Sieht einfach besser aus mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Wie gesagt muss es ja keine UV Flüssigkeit sein.


----------



## strohbinsky (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Beim ersten Mal alles durchzuspülen ist keine so schlechte Idee, denn es können fertigungsbedingt Lötrückstände vorhanden sein.



Macht ihr das dann in der Badewanne? Hatte eigentlich vor, das gesamte System mit dest. Wasser zu befüllen, es eine Stunde laufen zu lassen, und dann alles wieder abzulassen. Hat jemand eine schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Macht mMn nicht viel sinn, wo setzten sich eventuelle Rückstände denn ab? -> In den feinen Strukturen der Kühler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Macht mMn nicht viel sinn, wo setzten sich eventuelle Rückstände denn ab? -> In den feinen Strukturen der Kühler.



Dachte ich bisher auch, habe aber praktisch bei mir damals was anderes erlebt.
Ich hatte anfangs Masterkleer-Schläuche bevor es norprene im Handel gab. Die Folge war, dass sich Weichmacher lösten. Seltsamerweise sammelten siese sich aber nicht in den Feinstrukturkühlern oder im eingebauten Filter sondern lagen allesamt am Boden des AGB bei mir. Ich hab das lange gar nicht bemerkt bis beim nächsten Umbau und dachte mir verdammt die Kühler sind sicher auch dicht. Aber weder im Filterstück noch im CPU-Kühler den ich geöffnet hatte war irgendwas drin. 

Kommt wohl auf den AUfbau und Strömung an was sich wo sammelt. Ich tippe drauf dass ich alles im AGB hatte weil der ziemlich groß und am untere Ende wohl quasi Strömungsfrei war. Da lag der ganze Schmaddel.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: So lange man keine elektrochemischen Elemente baut (also Al+Cu usw. was man sowieso vermeiden sollte) kann man problemlos dest-Wasser pur oder mit nem Schnapsglas G48 fürs Gewissen verwenden. Damit hatte ich nie Probleme. Alternativ wer mit Gewalt Mittelchen oder Farbe möchte bekam bei mir DP Ultra in gewünschter Ausführung rein. In dem Falle sollte man weichmacherarme/freie Verschlauchung verwenden da das Zeug sowas löst aber ansonsten liefen diese Systeme auch jahrelang ohne ein Problem.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Bei Weichmachern mag das vielleicht so ein, aber bei Fertigungsrückständen?
Habe schon von Leuten gelesen,  die da Metall/Kunststoffspäne usw. rausgespült haben und die bleiben garantiert im ersten Kühler hängen.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich verwende übrigens destilliertes Wasser mit etwas farblosem innovatek Protect IP-Konzentrat als Korrosionsschutz und gefärbt habe ich selbst mit ein paar Milligramm Methylenblau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat super funktioniert.
Methylenblau wirkt übrigens antimikrobiell und wurde früher als Antiseptikum verwendet.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Man kann sich auch eine Pulle Analysewasser bestellen und je nach Temperaturen mit der Laborwaage noch Additive hinzugeben zwecks Kälte, Hitze oder wegen der Froschschenkel in der Galvanik

water | Sigma-Aldrich.

ich kippe ja Millipore EMD Wasser in die Scheibenwaschanlage, dass ich kein Kalk aufs Auto krich. Ich kann das im Hightroughput Screening zapfen.

Wenn man allerdings kostenbewusst ist, nimmt man Motorex G30 oder so. Das sind bewährte Kühlmittel für im Auto. Man kann dem Reinhold dann solch einen PC (Günter) nicht mitgeben auf den Everest wegen Surfen in der Wand. Bei -60 Grad muss man Feuer unterm Motor machen, dass die Karre wieder anspringt. Bei Minus 60 in der Wohnung oder auf der Hütten hat man aber gut Reiff in den Haaren.

Da friert einem die Fresse ein und alle Rohre.

YouTube


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Die 7€ pro Liter beim AquaComputer DoubleProtect Ultra tuns jetzt auch nicht. Bei Umbauten kann man notfalls ja noch die alte Kühlflüssigkeit recyclen, sofern die noch nicht zu alt ist. 
Würde ich alle zwei Jahre die Flüssigkeit tauschen, wären das also schlimmstenfalls 21€ auf zwei Jahre (mein Kreislauf braucht ca. 2,3L...). Das sind angesichts der Kosten für Upgrades oder Zubehör (bspw. aquaero, Sensoren etc.) nur Peanuts.

Da nehme ich also lieber gleich ne Flüssigkeit, die für Waküs vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich hatte die DP über 4 Jahre lang im Kreislauf und die sieht noch immer aus wie am ersten Tag. Bekannte von mir noch deutlich länger. So lange da nichts riecht, flockt oder sonstwie offensichtlich sich verändert kannste die so lange nutzen wie du willst.
Im Prinzip ist das nur ne Wasser-Glykol-Mischung. Die hält ewig. In anderen Geräten wo Kreisläufe mit Chemikalien zur Kühlung verwendet wird macht sich auch niemand Gedanken drum - zumindest kenne ich keinen, der zum Beispiel alle paar Jahre das Kühlmittel in seinem Kühlschrank austauschen möchte. Oder um beim gleichen zeug zu bleiben das Kühlwasser in seinem Fahrzeug... müsste man technisch gesehen auch 10+ Jahre nicht wechseln.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Macht ihr das dann in der Badewanne?



Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen das machen, aber ICH mache das (aus Ermangelung einer Badewanne) in meiner Dusche. 

Duschkopf ab und Schlauch an eine Öffnung des Radiators... Wasser marsch! Danach mit Dest. Wasser zur Hälfte befüllt und leicht geschüttelt (nicht gerührt  ) folgend langsam in den Ausguss kippen. 

PS: Hier im Forum ist zum Thema Wakü-Reinigung auch ein Thread angepinnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Duschkopf ab und Schlauch an eine Öffnung des Radiators... Wasser marsch!



Exakt das hab ich bei mir auch gemacht... und zwar in der alten Wohnung wo noch mächtig Druck aufm Hahn war. ~5 Bar Leitungswasser durchn Mora


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Man(n) will ja auch "durchspülen" und nicht "durchspielen"!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich habe mal einen 1600er Golf I GTI Motor mit normal 110 PS auf 2,2 Liter aufbohren lassen, Mahle Kolben rein, Hauptlager neu, Kopf machen lassen, an den Pirelli Cinturato P7 Reifen der Hobel 192 PS. 3mm zwischen den Zylindern.


Ich mim Gruppe A Getriebe, weil ein Standard Getriebe auseinanderreisst die A3 Blinker links, 8.600 U/min im Angeschraubten E-Gang 270 km/h. Mehr als 8.600 U/min haben die Ventilfedern nicht gepackt. Alle anderen Autos nach rechts gefahren 

Meine Mutter hatte einen Audi 80, 75 PS nur. Da konnte man Brunnenwasser reinkippen in den Wagen. Aqua dest. ist auch nicht schlecht im PC. Einfach entsalztes Wasser reicht doch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Das was du da rauchst ist doch garantiert kein Plasma... erschreckend auffällig ist, das du diesen Zustand hauptsächlich an Wochenenden hast. Tipp... weniger ist mehr! [emoji38]


----------



## deady1000 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen von den Mikroorganismen und der Korrosion, sollte man auch die Weichmacher der Schläuche nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

So wie auf dem linken Bild sah mein Heatkiller IV Pro nach nicht mal drei Monaten Betrieb mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear-Schlauch aus. In Verbindung mit DP Ultra grün. 
Seit dem EK ZMT-Schlauch (mir würds niemals einfallen den Norprene zu kaufen... Schweineteuer mit hässlicher Schrift drauf) ist alles paletti. 

Wobei ich mittlerweile aber auch nur noch klares DP Ultra nutze.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Bei der Anodisierung von Aluminium kricht man weisse Haare  Unterschätzt die Opferanoden niemals. Deswegen sagte ich Motorex G30. An Kalk erkrankt die Shots. Mit Ameisensäure spätestens kriegt man den Kalk wech, dann mit Zitronensäure Copper wieder blank.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Ich leg noch einen drauf 
Inovatekkonzentrat + Masterkleer Schläuche ~ drei jahre hat es gebraucht inklusive Schlauchwechsel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals dachte ich sofort als ich den AGB gesehen habe, nein ich habe einen Biobefall  Leider aber die Kombionation aus Weichmacher + Inovatek "Brühe"
Die Flasche habe ich mir damals von Aquatuning gekauft, Mischungsverhältnis habe ich eingehalten.
Seit diesem Tage, traue ich den ganzen Wundermittelchen nicht mehr !

In meinem 18 jahre alten Skoda oktavia habe ich nie das Kühlwasser(Glycomittel in Pink) gewechselt  und da "rostet nichts"


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Es gibt natürlich Konzentrate die mehr oder weniger gut sind.
Das Innovatek-Zeug scheint generell problematischer zu sein. Von DP Ultra hört man wenig Schlechtes...


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

OffTopic: Habe schon vor längerer Zeit geschrieben, dass beim Waku-BSPconfig Guid die lästigen Masterkleer Schläuche noch immer drinnen sind.Da <Bash> anscheinend nicht mehr im Forum aktiv ist, kann bitte ein Moderator die Leitung darüber übernehmen und das alles anpassen bzw auch aktualisieren (wenn möglich - helfe da gerne mit)


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich Konzentrate die mehr oder weniger gut sind.
> Das Innovatek-Zeug scheint generell problematischer zu sein. Von DP Ultra hört man wenig Schlechtes...



Es steht ja drauf, dass es biologisch abbaubar ist  das wird der Fehler sein, vielleicht zersetzt es sich einfach nach einer Zeit


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*



strohbinsky schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bei meiner Wakü alle Teile zusammen und werde sie in den nächsten Wochen aufbauen. Werde dann auch auf destilliertes Wasser+G48 setzen, das hätte mir Lios auch schonmal geschrieben.
> Wie oft wechselst du dein Wasser so in der Regel?
> 
> Spült man beim Erstbefüllen erstmal das System durch?
> ...




Bei Neuware spüle ich nur Radiatoren. Beim Mora3 habe ich mich mit odentlichem Druck (40cm Fontäne am anderen Ausgang) auf das Durchspülen am Duschhahn  beschränkt. Beim küzlich eingebundenen Nova1080 wurden dabei ~20mm auf 3mm große Rückstände herausgespült. Das anschließende Spülen mit Cilit Bang *Grün *war dann hingegen unauffällig. Das Vor- und Nachspülen am Duschschlauch wird von mir, gerade wegen Flüssigkeiten wie dem Cilit Bang, jeweils mehrmals wiederholt.
Stark ätzende Flüssigkeiten wie CIlit Bang Orange verwende ich grundsätzlich nicht. Da säubere ich lieber meine beiden groben "Filter" (CPU und GPU Kühler) einmal im Jahr, bevor ich zu solchen Mitteln greife.

Ich habe die letzten 12 Monate viele Wakü Komponenten ausgetauscht bzw. auch teilweise nur für 1-2 Monate versuchsweise im Kreislauf eingesetzt und auch mit Verunreinigungen zu kämpfen. Es gab keine auffälligen Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung. Eine Zerlegung des kompletten Kreislauf mit einer erneuten Grundreinigung aller Komponenten schiebe ich aktuell vor mir her.  Abgesehen vom optischen Makel gibts es ja aktuell keine Nachteile.

Beispiel aus den letzten 12 Monaten mit häufigem Komponentenwechsel:

- G48 1:15 Mischung --> kein Leben möglich.
- auschließlich Kupfer im Kreislauf, Anschlüsse teilweise beschichtet.
- Deckel am AC Aquatube war immer wieder zeitweise offen --> Staub?
- Türkisfarbene/grün-bläuliche Einfärbung der Verunreinigung kann auch vom G48 stammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Da du immer neue Komponenten in deine Kreisläufe eingebunden hast, vermute ich dies als mögliche "Quelle". 
Ich kann mich noch an meinem Megiccool 360er erinnern, war wirklich sehr günstige(und funktioniert bis Heute 1a) jedoch waren da Rückstände drinnen, ohne Ende.
Meine Vermutung liegt eben bei deinen Neuteilen.Auch wenn man gründlich diese reinigt, wirkt dann die Kühlflüssigkeit eben länger auf diese ein. Das G48, auch in diesem eher schwachen Verhältnis, könnte Schwebstoffe binden(durch das Glycol auch rauslösen?).Du beschreibst,dass der AGB länger offen war.Wie staubig ist denn deine Umgebung? Kann man da von einer wirklichen Kontaminierung ausgehen?
So weit ich dies auf deinen Bildern erkenne, verwendest du ausschließlich Noroprene Schläuche. Dadurch gib es auch keine Weichmacherproblematik 

Interessant wäre eine Chemische untersuchung aus welchen Bestandteilen dieser Schleim nun besteht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Die leidliche Frage des Kühlmittels. Dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze doch am besten?*

Der Rechner steht auf dem Schreibtisch und es gibt auch keine Wollmäuse. Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen und eine problemtische Kühlflüssigkeit kommen nicht infrage (Norprene + G48). Der letzte Wasserwechsel hat etwas Besserung gebracht, aber um eine aufwendige Grundreinigung werde ich nicht herumkommen, weil sich die Verunreinigung im ganzen Kreislauf verteilt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

